# Boxers



## krutonsb (Aug 26, 2011)

Any other boxers here?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

krutonsb said:


> Any other boxers here?


im not a boxer but im a boxing fan


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> Starting next week, I'm going to be taking a weekly class at a jiu-jitsu gym very close to me. I wish I had a boxing gym nearby, I'm sure it'd be more comprehensive and cheaper.


how long have you been doing jiu-jitsu? is it brazilian jiu-jitsu? haha favorite martial art


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> I only took one class. It was cool, I liked the rolling. I decided not to continue because it seemed like it would take too much dedication to be worth it. I don't want to be an MMA fighter or anything.


lol yeah it does require a lot of dedication, but any martial art does.


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to start boxing. I'm thinking about spending the month of February at a muay thai camp in Thailand.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Not yet, but for Christmas I received ten Muay Thai classes so I'm eager to get back into it and see how well it fits. I tried it as a teenager and loved it.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm so down to train MMA, but it's pretty intimidating starting at a gym. also, i don't have any form of health insurance at the moment, and i don't think it would be smart to put myself at such a high risk for injury right now.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^ everyone has to start at some point, dont do it to the point where you get injured. contact sports relax you.. they show you that tale of the tape crap that your average person does on the street/in school goes out the window. its all about skills. i box


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I know this is off-topic, but I have to do this......

I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you OUT! :lol

okay, I'm done. :haha


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

PainisLove said:


> ^^^ everyone has to start at some point, dont do it to the point where you get injured. contact sports relax you.. they show you that tale of the tape crap that your average person does on the street/in school goes out the window. its all about skills. i box


i'm juvenile, i know, but your name if said repeatedly is funny as hell! har har har. ahem... anyways.

yeah, definitely. i know i'll enroll soon at some mma gym. i'm a huge fan of the sport and the idea of learning how to truly defend myself just in case something happens appeals to me greatly.

i used to take tang soo do when i was in my teens, made it to black belt, and i did get into a fight at school. guess what. i used NONE of whatever i learned. i don't blame it on myself, i blame it on the b.s. that was taught to me as true self defense. it taught me no ground work, and guess where my fight ended up just a couple seconds in... ON THE GROUND. i will say though, there were many positives i took away from tang soo do, like discipline, respect, hard work, etc. But it was an utter failure in terms of learning how to handle a real life situation. p.s. i didn't get my *** kicked if that's what you're thinking. it was just a dirty fight with no technique what so ever.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey,

Yes i'm a boxer and kickboxer and do greco wrestling.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

An aquaintance of mine was a pretty nifty kickboxer in his younger days, even got "dahn ta london" for organised bouts. 
A genuinely nice guy, Eugene his name.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm into MMA and so I train it all to be well rounded but my two main focuses that I also train seperately because I love them both as individual arts, are boxing and brazilian jiu jitsu.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

dist0rt said:


> I'm into MMA and so I train it all to be well rounded but my two main focuses that I also train seperately because I love them both as individual arts, are boxing and brazilian jiu jitsu.


Nick Diaz??? 209??? Haha.


----------



## DirtyVest (Dec 6, 2011)

Do any of you guys actually have SA?
I go to the gym, I just lift weights to help my confidence, they do MMA class there, also just boxing and Jiu-jitsu.
Id LOVE to do these things but SA holds me back.
Not trying to bait anyone but if you are able to walk into a gym, join a class, spar/roll with other men then you don't really have SA in my opinion, which bringeth the question...why do you post here? Please don't read that as a dig, I'm genuinly curious...thanks


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

DirtyVest said:


> Do any of you guys actually have SA?
> I go to the gym, I just lift weights to help my confidence, they do MMA class there, also just boxing and Jiu-jitsu.
> Id LOVE to do these things but SA holds me back.
> Not trying to bait anyone but if you are able to walk into a gym, join a class, spar/roll with other men then you don't really have SA in my opinion, which bringeth the question...why do you post here? Please don't read that as a dig, I'm genuinly curious...thanks


I often wonder the same question about others. I think SA affects us all in different ways.

Ive been going to gym for about 20 years (yeah Im an old fart), boxing / kickboxing for about 8 years and did kung fu as a youngster. Ive always had a passion for martial arts & boxing since I can remember. I can tell you heaps of stories about my attempts & failures (happy to share a few if you want... might be cathardic for me!) But I love it so much I keep going back. I was lucky enough to start boxing with a guy that was introduced to me (now a good mate) who had quite few fights and he taught me so I guess thats how I got started. I've tried a few times to train at other gyms on my own but it gets hard so I dont last. Most people are really cool but there is often one knob in every gym that wants to try & smash you to make themselves feel better. It usually comes down to the trainer/owner and what they are like.... whether they tollerate the knob like behavior.

Right now I train in the morning 4 days a week (its quiet and I get the bags to myself) and spar with my mate one night a week. Sparring is where the fun is


----------



## DirtyVest (Dec 6, 2011)

Shredder said:


> I often wonder the same question about others. I think SA affects us all in different ways.
> 
> Ive been going to gym for about 20 years (yeah Im an old fart), boxing / kickboxing for about 8 years and did kung fu as a youngster. Ive always had a passion for martial arts & boxing since I can remember. I can tell you heaps of stories about my attempts & failures (happy to share a few if you want... might be cathardic for me!) But I love it so much I keep going back. I was lucky enough to start boxing with a guy that was introduced to me (now a good mate) who had quite few fights and he taught me so I guess thats how I got started. I've tried a few times to train at other gyms on my own but it gets hard so I dont last. Most people are really cool but there is often one knob in every gym that wants to try & smash you to make themselves feel better. It usually comes down to the trainer/owner and what they are like.... whether they tollerate the knob like behavior.
> 
> Right now I train in the morning 4 days a week (its quiet and I get the bags to myself) and spar with my mate one night a week. Sparring is where the fun is


Good post mate!

I think I'd be okay if I had a friend to go with but the few mates I have have no interest in training, at all!

Its strange, I wouldn't care too much about getting smashed about a bit lol, its the social side I struggle with I feel awkward making small talk and things, it took me ages to build up to joining a gym for weight training, but now its just part of my daily routine I don't even need to think about it, but it requires very little interaction with others lol


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

DirtyVest said:


> Its strange, I wouldn't care too much about getting smashed about a bit lol, its the social side I struggle with I feel awkward making small talk and things, it took me ages to build up to joining a gym for weight training, but now its just part of my daily routine I don't even need to think about it, but it requires very little interaction with others lol


 Yeah I totally understand. For me the hardest part is the mental game. Getting punched doesn't bother me too much (although Im not a big fan of receiving liver shots&#8230;. Ohh and I hate thigh kicks&#8230; actually a clean shot to the nose isn't pleasant either haha! anyway I'm getting side tracked ) My biggest hurdle is doubt in my abilities. Not just boxing but life. I think this is a major factor in my SA.. very low self esteem.

I have a real problem with aggressive style fighters (swarmers). But then I have a problem with aggressive people in general. I always thought that gym and boxing would fix this but it never has. I'm tall and lanky and always felt awkward in body building gyms. I used to be very angry, mostly at myself. I hated the way I looked and I had to train real hard & eat so that I always felt bloated to hold a decent weight. It was like I was trying to be something I was not born to be. No matter how hot it was I would never take off my jumper and NEVER wore shorts. Then I discovered boxing and all of a sudden I had these advantages&#8230;. Long reach, good height/more angles, great strength for my weight etc. I felt a bit more at home. That's what's so cool about it&#8230; No matter what your physique is, you can adapt a fighting style to suit.

Thinking about it now, it's weird 'cause when I spar Im more conscious of who is watching from outside the ring than what's going on in the ring... no wonder I get clocked so much haha!

There is a gym I go to sometimes... a real old school low key gym, boxing in the pure form (no weights, MMA or kickboxing) The guy running the place trains a lot of street kids to get them back on track... real nice bloke. I've been a few times on my own &#8230; I just go and pick a quiet bag in the corner and keep to myself. Occasionally the owner will ask me if I want to some pad work but generally you don't have to talk to anyone.

Anway, I better stop here as I could waffle on for hours on this!


----------



## DirtyVest (Dec 6, 2011)

Shredder said:


> Yeah I totally understand. For me the hardest part is the mental game. Getting punched doesn't bother me too much (although Im not a big fan of receiving liver shots&#8230;. Ohh and I hate thigh kicks&#8230; actually a clean shot to the nose isn't pleasant either haha! anyway I'm getting side tracked ) My biggest hurdle is doubt in my abilities. Not just boxing but life. I think this is a major factor in my SA.. very low self esteem.
> 
> I have a real problem with aggressive style fighters (swarmers). But then I have a problem with aggressive people in general. I always thought that gym and boxing would fix this but it never has. I'm tall and lanky and always felt awkward in body building gyms. I used to be very angry, mostly at myself. I hated the way I looked and I had to train real hard & eat so that I always felt bloated to hold a decent weight. It was like I was trying to be something I was not born to be. No matter how hot it was I would never take off my jumper and NEVER wore shorts. Then I discovered boxing and all of a sudden I had these advantages&#8230;. Long reach, good height/more angles, great strength for my weight etc. I felt a bit more at home. That's what's so cool about it&#8230; No matter what your physique is, you can adapt a fighting style to suit.
> 
> ...


Well I have never actually taken a hard shot before so I don't actually know how it feels so to say "I wouldn't mind it so much" was quite flippant and badly worded.
Almost every boxer says it doesn't feel nice so I know its no stroll in the park! 
I meant that the thought of being physically hurt doesn't scare me enough to stop me from boxing, but the thought of certain social situations that will push me out of my comfort zone do scare me enough to stop me from boxing if that makes any sense.
You are obviously passionate about boxing just the same as I am with weight training, being a short-arse at 5ft8 (or compact as I prefer to call it) I find it much easier to see the results of my efforts than a tall guy.
If the bulky look didn't come relatively easy for me I don't think I'd stick with it either and I'd look for another sport (if you can call it that lol), I still have to eat and eat until I feel sick to make progress and even just to maintain lol

Did you start weights and then switch to boxing to increase your confidence and if so has it helped? 
I started doing weights thinking it would make me more confident but in 6 years it hasn't made much difference to my mind-set.
I just keep doing it now because its a habit and it gives me something positive to focus on.

Maybe boxing is what I need, I think I could handle going to a small quiet gym, to train, I might take a look around town this weekend and see whats around.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

DirtyVest said:


> Well I have never actually taken a hard shot before so I don't actually know how it feels so to say "I wouldn't mind it so much" was quite flippant and badly worded.


No worries at all... I didnt think you were being flippant  A good trainer wont let you spar until you can defend yourself well. Whenever sparring there are usullay "rules of engagement" ... you suss out before hand how hard you go. Mostly we go pretty light... especially now Im getting a little old  even when hard sparring you can usually tell when someone is hurt so you back off a little. Its more about learning/improving rather than trying to hurt the other person. But with the guys who are training for fights, its a different story!



DirtyVest said:


> I find it much easier to see the results of my efforts than a tall guy.


 Ahh your one of those big, bulky, easy ganier guys that we skinny guys love to hate!  haha



DirtyVest said:


> Did you start weights and then switch to boxing to increase your confidence and if so has it helped?


I still do weights to keep my strength up (in the mornings I do 30mins weights & 40 mins boxing/kickboxing). I guess switching did help me but mainly 'cause at the same time I started looking for more answers inside my mind and I think that is what helps the most. It was about understanding and accepting who I am (still working on that!). I guess I gained some confidence from a self defense perspective but Im not an aggressive person and dont like the thought of fighting anyway. Yeah, my life is full of contradictions.



DirtyVest said:


> I started doing weights thinking it would make me more confident but in 6 years it hasn't made much difference to my mind-set. I just keep doing it now because its a habit and it gives me something positive to focus on.


Its a habit for me too! Although some mornings I feel so crap, depressed and can hardly get out of bed but I force myself and get to the gym... I always walk out of the gym feeling better!

One of the things Ive thought on a lot is "Why am I actually doing this?" I think Ive often look for external solutions. Generally masking my insecurities.

I see so many guys in gyms that are so obviously trying to compensate for other areas in their life. Im not judging them... as I've been there and still struggle with the same thing.

Everyone knows of bulemia and anorexia but very few people know muscle dysmophia exists. I think it has a lot to do with the unspoken "code of silence" amoungst us men.  I knew one guy that was taking huge doses of steroids... it was mentioned to him that it might kill him and he laughed and said "as long as I die big". Also knew a guy that was the size of a small house. He was 30 years old and his heart failed while he was riding his motorbike. Everyone knew how it happened but no-one thought anymore about it.



DirtyVest said:


> Maybe boxing is what I need, I think I could handle going to a small quiet gym, to train, I might take a look around town this weekend and see whats around.


 Cool! Let me know how you go.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

DirtyVest said:


> Do any of you guys actually have SA?
> I go to the gym, I just lift weights to help my confidence, they do MMA class there, also just boxing and Jiu-jitsu.
> Id LOVE to do these things but SA holds me back.
> Not trying to bait anyone but if you are able to walk into a gym, join a class, spar/roll with other men then you don't really have SA in my opinion, which bringeth the question...why do you post here? Please don't read that as a dig, I'm genuinly curious...thanks


Remember there are different severities.  Walking into a gym for me can only be done with a "safe person." You couldn't pay me to do it solo at this stage. But my primary diagnosis is panic disorder with agoraphobia - SA is a side effect if you will. I'm headed for my first Muay Thai class on Monday but with someone else. It still doesn't mean I won't bolt halfway through!


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I'm headed for my first Muay Thai class on Monday but with someone else. It still doesn't mean I won't bolt halfway through!


 That is awesome!! :clap I'm a huge Muay Thai fan! Probably my favourite style. Good luck & Let us know how you go at class!!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I do Muay Thai on my own in my backyard on a heavy bag but I hurt my hip kicking the bag
I would love to join a gym but I'm intimidated


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

Going to a Muay Thai camp for a month will transform you. They put you through a vigorous routine, you'll lose a lot of weight and feel really good. I'm going this year.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

ryobi said:


> I do Muay Thai on my own in my backyard on a heavy bag but I hurt my hip kicking the bag
> I would love to join a gym but I'm intimidated


Training at home is way better than doing nothing so good stuff! Hope the hip feels better soon!


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

milkfox said:


> Going to a Muay Thai camp for a month will transform you. They put you through a vigorous routine, you'll lose a lot of weight and feel really good. I'm going this year.


Thanks great... I've been looking at doing this for a while but it woud be a huge thing for me to do on my own. I definatley couldn't do the shared accomodation with strangers and the pair up for partner drills would be hard. There are a lot of westernised camps there now that just cater for 'farang' tourists. I'll need to work on my fitness a bit too ... they train like 6 hours a day there  Which gym are you thinking of going to?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I wear boxers......gotta let the boys breath. No briefs. 

I've also done some boxing.


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

Shredder said:


> Thanks great... I've been looking at doing this for a while but it woud be a huge thing for me to do on my own. I definatley couldn't do the shared accomodation with strangers and the pair up for partner drills would be hard. There are a lot of westernised camps there now that just cater for 'farang' tourists. I'll need to work on my fitness a bit too ... they train like 6 hours a day there  Which gym are you thinking of going to?


SuWit in Phuket seems like the best choice I've seen so far. 250 Euros for a months training with own room and 2 meals a day, on site gym and pool. Just need to book in advance make sure they have a room for you. It says they do 1 on 1 classes or groups of 5... it would be best to do it in groups of 5 if you're on you're own so you can meet people and have someone to go to bars with etc.

Rawai looks good but a bit more money if you don't want to have to share a house

Sinbi seems to be a recommended one from fighters


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I knocked out a girl's tooth in kindergarten for making fun of me in class and making everyone laugh at me, i stood up walked to her table and punched her, i believe the teacher was speaking to someone near the door, does this make me a boxer? it's a true story, damn long time, i've had this memory for so long, can't believe it really happened, it's crazy


----------



## krutonsb (Aug 26, 2011)

lol i started this post and forgot about it. but i box. thats it. im not into any of that other stuff.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Huge boxing fan. Haven't the guts to start boxing due to my SA, although it's one of my life long goals.


----------



## krutonsb (Aug 26, 2011)

NVU said:


> Huge boxing fan. Haven't the guts to start boxing due to my SA, although it's one of my life long goals.


lol man i cant tell you how scared i was the first time i walking into my gym. not scared of boxing just scared of being around people. i felt like i was about to throw up..as usual. i can tell you it was one of the best things i did though. boxing helps alot with anxiety since boxing requires mental toughness. all i can say if you really wanna do it just take the step.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

krutonsb said:


> lol man i cant tell you how scared i was the first time i walking into my gym. not scared of boxing just scared of being around people. i felt like i was about to throw up..as usual. i can tell you it was one of the best things i did though. boxing helps alot with anxiety since boxing requires mental toughness. all i can say if you really wanna do it just take the step.


Appreciate that. I watch so many videos on boxing inductions and it looks so intimidating being around so many people. If I could walk into a gym and have a dedicated trainer with no other people I'd do it tomorrow, no hesitation. I'm working on it though, even if it's just 1 amateur fight I'll be proud of myself. Stepping stones I guess.

I did do Kick boxing when I was 15 and I LOVED it, this was when all wasn't too bad regarding my SA. It does relieve lots of things.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Shredder said:


> That is awesome!! :clap I'm a huge Muay Thai fan! Probably my favourite style. Good luck & Let us know how you go at class!!


Thanks! I'm kind of fretting over what to wear - only because I don't want to stick out. : / More for the pants/shorts department. I may have to do some Googling! Do you know how hard they work you in the beginner level? I heard scary stuff like push up drills and sit ups for half the class, haha. I'd really rather hit bags.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> I knocked out a girl's tooth in kindergarten for making fun of me in class and making everyone laugh at me, i stood up walked to her table and punched her, i believe the teacher was speaking to someone near the door, does this make me a boxer? it's a true story, damn long time, i've had this memory for so long, can't believe it really happened, it's crazy


Did you shout SHORYUKEN! when you punched her?


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

seafolly said:


> Thanks! I'm kind of fretting over what to wear - only because I don't want to stick out. : / More for the pants/shorts department. I may have to do some Googling! Do you know how hard they work you in the beginner level? I heard scary stuff like push up drills and sit ups for half the class, haha. I'd really rather hit bags.


As far as what to wear goes Im sure you'll be fine...just wear something sporty! Some women wear the tight legging style pants. The loose thai shorts are really popular.. you'll probably need those if you get into it. 
It really does depend on the place as to hard the workout is. Beginer level should be ok though... they will usually make it more friendly rather than the drill sargent vibe. If they do push ups, beginers are cool to do them on your knees (much easier). I know its hard to do but the main thing is to relax and enjoy! They usually mix up the exersizes so it doesn't get boring. You might start with stretching & warm up exersizes, maybe some mirror work where you get to practice techniques, bag work, partners drills, then cool down. I think the hardest part of it all will be the anticipation...... once you get there you'll breeze through it! Good luck, have fun and let us know how it goes!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Thanks! I'm kind of fretting over what to wear - only because I don't want to stick out. : / More for the pants/shorts department. I may have to do some Googling! Do you know how hard they work you in the beginner level? I heard scary stuff like push up drills and sit ups for half the class, haha. I'd really rather hit bags.


You'll do it all. pushups/situps are usually the warmup. You'll probably hit some thai pads and a little bag work. Just wear whatever you would if you went for a jog. Don't try to get fancy. Over-zealous beginners are sometimes joked with.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Shredder said:


> As far as what to wear goes Im sure you'll be fine...just wear something sporty! Some women wear the tight legging style pants. The loose thai shorts are really popular.. you'll probably need those if you get into it.
> It really does depend on the place as to hard the workout is. Beginer level should be ok though... they will usually make it more friendly rather than the drill sargent vibe. If they do push ups, beginers are cool to do them on your knees (much easier). I know its hard to do but the main thing is to relax and enjoy! They usually mix up the exersizes so it doesn't get boring. You might start with stretching & warm up exersizes, maybe some mirror work where you get to practice techniques, bag work, partners drills, then cool down. I think the hardest part of it all will be the anticipation...... once you get there you'll breeze through it! Good luck, have fun and let us know how it goes!





VanDamMan said:


> You'll do it all. pushups/situps are usually the warmup. You'll probably hit some thai pads and a little bag work. Just wear whatever you would if you went for a jog. Don't try to get fancy. Over-zealous beginners are sometimes joked with.


Haha this sounds a lot like my hip hop classes. Dress to impress and people will talk (or you better be a fantastic dancer!). I've seen girls come into the studio with wrist cuffs and sweatpants with one leg pulled up and it's difficult not to think, "...what are you doing?" Push ups and sit ups are okay, just so long as it doesn't dominate the class time. I recall 15-20 minutes spent on strength training in dance and I couldn't help thinking, "I can do this at home! C'mon let's do this thing!"


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I was supposed to go to my first Muay Thai class tonight but managed to work myself up into a total frenzy. The warning to bring your own water bottle due to likely feeling lightheaded or nauseous during the 1.5 hour class (trapped!) did it.  This is worth it, right?


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I was supposed to go to my first Muay Thai class tonight but managed to work myself up into a total frenzy. The warning to bring your own water bottle due to likely feeling lightheaded or nauseous during the 1.5 hour class (trapped!) did it.  This is worth it, right?


Bummer but hang in there!! I think most here will know how that feels. Did you have anyone you can go with just to get you started? If not maybe you can pass by and just take a look at a class for a bit? For me, the negative fortune telling thoughts go crazy in these sorts of situations. I think you'll find most will come through it still alive at the end of the session so it may make you feel more at ease. :b


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been doing jits for about a year and have my blue belt. I just switched to a new gym that also offers boxing and muay thai. I decided to give boxing a try. The workout is excellent and I think punching a bag is pretty good therapy. Sparring is another story. I got into the ring with this one guy who was way more advanced than me, and he didn't hold back. Let me tell you, even with protective head gear, being in the ring with an experienced boxer will be the longest three minutes of your life. I took a left hook to the head that had me buzzing. Had a headache for days after that. Repeated shots to the head is really not something I'm interested in so I'm gonna stick to jiu-jitsu.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

scribe said:


> I've been doing jits for about a year and have my blue belt. I just switched to a new gym that also offers boxing and muay thai. I decided to give boxing a try. The workout is excellent and I think punching a bag is pretty good therapy. Sparring is another story. I got into the ring with this one guy who was way more advanced than me, and he didn't hold back. Let me tell you, even with protective head gear, being in the ring with an experienced boxer will be the longest three minutes of your life. I took a left hook to the head that had me buzzing. Had a headache for days after that. Repeated shots to the head is really not something I'm interested in so I'm gonna stick to jiu-jitsu.


Fair enough! Funny you mention that 'cause I box and I tried BJJ and I got beat up and never went back there! Im surprised that happened to you as most boxing gyms wont let you spar until you are properly ready & its pretty uncool of someone better to beat down on you. All it does is discourage you. I guess it comes down to where you train. I should have guessed by the cammo Gi they were wearing at the BJJ session that I was in for trouble  Im guessing most BJJ places dont teach you half guard and full guard and then it was "game on".... it started to get pretty serious. I was wrecked (did my ribs and had no skin left on my knees) I was pretty peeved because I couldn't train boxing for about 2 weeks after.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

Shredder said:


> Fair enough! Funny you mention that 'cause I box and I tried BJJ and I got beat up and never went back there! Im surprised that happened to you as most boxing gyms wont let you spar until you are properly ready & its pretty uncool of someone better to beat down on you. All it does is discourage you. I guess it comes down to where you train. I should have guessed by the cammo Gi they were wearing at the BJJ session that I was in for trouble  Im guessing most BJJ places dont teach you half guard and full guard and then it was "game on".... it started to get pretty serious. I was wrecked (did my ribs and had no skin left on my knees) I was pretty peeved because I couldn't train boxing for about 2 weeks after.


Yeah, I had no business being in the ring with this dude. I had been doing the boxing for over a month, but all I had done was hit bags and focus mitts. Having a guy throwing leather back in your face is a whole different thing. The coach said "only go sixty percent" but i looked in this guys eyes and knew he wasn't going to do that. He rocked me but that's okay because we had jits class right after that and I put a guillotine on that dude that I'm sure had him sore for days.

But I know what you mean about starting bjj. I was rolling the first day too and ripped my knees and the tops of my toes to shreds. If I hadn't prepaid for 3 months, I don't know if I would have come back. In retrospect, I think it would have been wiser to wait about a month and get a feel for the moves before I got to rolling. Live n learn.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I tried doing boxing at my University. My SA killed me though. I remember one of the first sessions where we were jabbing at our partners arms, God it was so awkward. I stopped going after 3 weeks, still regret it. But what is also weird is that my SA almost never gets in the way of me playing soccer, a sport I've played all my life. I feel like I can never try anything new. I also want to try MMA (A huge fan), but I'm afraid my SA will bother me too much....


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Shredder said:


> Bummer but hang in there!! I think most here will know how that feels. Did you have anyone you can go with just to get you started? If not maybe you can pass by and just take a look at a class for a bit? For me, the negative fortune telling thoughts go crazy in these sorts of situations. I think you'll find most will come through it still alive at the end of the session so it may make you feel more at ease. :b


Haha thanks!  Oddly enough I did get a friend offering to go with me but apparently it wasn't enough for the anxiety to chill out. I'd looove to just sit and watch a class just to know what to expect. It's worth calling to find out if they'd mind. The problem for me is I have a history of bolting from classes that are only an hour (academic or physical) so it's easy for me to say to myself, "I can't handle this!" I'm sure I'll get there eventually. Goal of 2012.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I boxed a lot when I was a child. Not so much now.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been wanting to get into boxing, got a lightweight plastic speed jump rope already and plan on adding that to my routine


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Paperwings said:


> I've been wanting to get into boxing, got a lightweight plastic speed jump rope already and plan on adding that to my routine


 Awesome! Here's some inspiration from the Pretty Boy


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn, I'm exhausted from just watching that... I think I'll add it in today... after a nap


----------

